# error external exception 80000100 by WINE



## silverhalo (Aug 30, 2005)

After installed WINE on UBUNTU Fiesty fawn, I tried to install a Windows base application but the above error pop up in a dialog box. Also in the terminal WINE also crying: " wine: Call from 0x7b842690 to unimplemented function shell32.dll.SHPathPrepareForWriteA, aborting". 

What the heck is this meant??? 

silverhalo


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi silverhalo,

I assume that shell32.dll is probably part of the Wine installation. Can you explain exactly how you installed Wine?

It appears that wine and wine-dev are two packages that can be installed using the Synaptic Package Manager: System->Administration->select Synaptic Package Manager. This would be the preferred method to install Wine.

-- Tom


----------



## silverhalo (Aug 30, 2005)

I did installed wine and wine-dev packages by Synaptic Package Manager. I then go to the directory that contain the Windows Application in a terminal window.
I typed the following: wine xxxxxx.exe where xxxxx is the name of the Windows Application. 

An installation dialog box pop up as it would in Windows (everything look good here so far). The error come up when I click the next button on this dialog box. 

silverhalo


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

What application is it? Have you actually run the application on a Windows system?

Perhaps Wine does not contain part of the Windows environment that the application depends upon.

One thing that you may start to think about for the future is to revise your system to run under VMWare or Xen, i.e. both Windows and Linux running in a virtual environment. That way, your Windows application should not have the current problem. Think about it. Research both VMWare and Xen.

-- Tom


----------

